# Probleme Stopperknoten an Match



## user (26. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen, 

zur Zeit kämpfe ich mit der Laufposenmontage an der Matchrute. Die Stopperknoten haben immer Probleme, durch den feinen Endring durchzuschlüpfen. 

Sowohl die fertigen Stopperknoten (aus Garn) als auch selbstgebundene aus Monofil sind bedenklich. Erstere sind eindeutig zu dick für den Endring. Letztere sind zwar dünner, aber auch nicht optimal. Zudem befürchte ich, dass die Hauptschnur darunter leidet! 

Habt ihr Alternativen oder Tipps parat?

Danke & Gruss


----------



## Arcanion (26. August 2003)

Hallo,
es gibt doch auch Gummistopper in verschiedenen Groessen. Die kleinen passen zumindest bei meiner Matchrute sehr gut durch den Endring. Probier das doch mal aus. Wenn Du in einer Tiefe von bis zu 3 m angelst, wuerde ich empfehlen, die Pose zu fixieren...bei diesen geringeren Tiefen kann man auch mit 2 m Schnur noch gut auswerfen, da die Matchrute ja wohl mind. 3,90 haben sollte.


----------



## rob (26. August 2003)

hey user!!
ich selber fische mit matchruten die extra grosse ringe haben damit ein stopperknoten durch läuft.(balzer majesty match)
versuch halt mal den normalen gummistopper,die gibts ja auch sehr klein die gehen bei mir sogar durch die ringe der feederrute.
lg rob


----------



## schirinowski (26. August 2003)

hi,

ich binde diesen knoten aus 0.12 monofil; die enden werden nach dem festziehen so kurz als möglich abgeschnitten.

http://home.t-online.de/home/waller-wolfgangs-angelshop/stopperknoten.jpg

wenn du drei hintereinander bindest, wird sich nix verschieben, ggfs ober- und unterhalb der knoten&nbsp;die hauptschnur mit edding anmalen; sie wird dann stumpf., die knoten halten besser...

es empfiehlt sich, eine kleine perle (sensas hat sie in kleinen durchmessern) zwischen waggler und stopper zu schalten, um zu verhindern, dass der waggler über die stopper rutscht.

der knoten ist so klein, dass er selbst durch kleinste ringe flutscht.

br

marc


----------



## bolli (26. August 2003)

Hallo,

ich binde die Knoten aus Zahnseide, dann eine kleine Stickereiperle (Handarbeits/Näherei- oder Bastelbedarf) dann bei Bedarf (große Ösen an der Pose) eine größere Stopperperle.

Bei mir flutscht´s immer :q


----------



## hkroiss (26. August 2003)

also ich verwende dasselbe System wie "schirinowski".
Wichtig ist, dass der Knoten nicht zu groß wird, also nur 4 - 6 Windungen und dann eine Stopperperle mit geringem Durchmesser.
So habe ich keinerlei Probleme mit den Ringen.


----------



## Schleie! (26. August 2003)

Also wenn ich mit der Match  (4,20m) fische, dann habe ich da nen Garn-Schnurstopper...aber da ich fast immer mit der Match auf Vorfachlänge fisce ist mit das egal...zudem sind unsere meisten Gewässer nicht tiefer als 3m...


----------



## Veit (26. August 2003)

Wenn ich mal mit Laufpose angle, dann so wie Schirinowski mit drei Stopperknoten aus dünnem Monofil.
Wenn immer es möglich ist, verwende ich aber ein Feststellsystem (Sensas, Stonfo ect.).


----------



## gLoRkX (26. August 2003)

Hört sich zwar blöd an, habe es aber selbst schon bei guten Stippern gesehen, meistens bleibt der Stopper nur hängen, wenn die Enden zu kurz abgeschnitten sind und somit drahtig werden, am Besten, großzügig den Stopper einkürzen, 4-5cm stehen lassen, dann legt der sich von selbst an und ist viel geschmeidiger!!!!

MfG Pascal


----------



## Geraetefetischist (26. August 2003)

Ich binde die Stopperknoten selbst aus feinem Rutenbindegarn. Das Problem, das dickere Stopper hängen bleiben hab ich vorher auch reichlich gehabt.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## bolli (26. August 2003)

Deswegen nehme ich Zahnseide, die ist 1. dünn, 2. weich und geschmeidig und 3. in einer kleinen praktischen Box mit abschneidemesser. 
Die Sorten mit Mintgeschmack müßen es für Fische ja nicht sein ;-)


----------



## user (27. August 2003)

*Danke !*

Besten Dank an alle für die zahlreichen Tipps! 

Ich werde die verschiedenen Varianten mal im Trockenen testen. 

... 3  Knoten aus monofilen Zahngarn mit Mintgeschmack?! ;-)

Grüsse


----------

